# Rain chains for your barn???



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

thats a cool idea


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Thats what I thougt, save lots of money! But would it be safe for horses?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

They look really neat! But I'm a little confused how they work/save you money??


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Instead of buying the rest of the spout that goes down the side of your house/barn. You just go to the hard wear store and buy chains stick them in the little hole where the original gutter spout is to go and water drips down them. Yah you can go out and buy cool fancy kind like in the pic, but I like how the water looks when its going down real chains. 

Plus the water dosent like shoot every where when its going down the chains, but you have to have something under the chain to catch the water like the rocks in the picture or like my idea a planter box thing with flowers or moss to drink all the water. 

Chains are really cheap vs. buying the spout and having someone install it. You still need a gutter up top....


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Oooh okay Cool!! I would think the chain would look really neat!


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

yah it was really cool, I googled it thats where I got that pic. And I guess they have all types. But im cheap, so I'll just take regular chains.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

ya i think it would be safe for the horses ... as long as its not an extremley high traffic area but the end of gutters normally arnt :wink:


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Yah I just wondered, if a horse could get cought in one or some thing, you never know what could happen. I think when I build my barn im going to use them.... 
I plan on having a barn (starter barn) like the one in black beauty! I loved that place how its so open. But not 100% on how the stalls are open to eachother from inside, has anyone seen or have a barn like that? At the barn where im at now it had bars and now they are boarded up.


----------

